
ScreenHero (YC W13) Launches Windows Version of Collaborative Screensharing App - erin_bury
http://betakit.com/2013/03/05/screenhero-launches-windows-version-of-collaborative-screensharing-app
======
frabcus
Does it have multiple cursors for typing?

If so how is that implemented?

P.S. Also how is dragging implemented with two mice? (Just clicking is easy,
you just have one hidden mouse that you make jump about when anyone clicks)

~~~
jsherwani
It doesn't have multiple cursors for typing yet, and with drag, the other
mouse is locked out for the duration of the drag. It works surprisingly well.

------
pplante
I love ScreenHero. I am using it for remote pairing with a new engineer in
Utah. I cannot wait for the integrated voice chat, using Skype for that is
annoying.

Great work guys!

------
bartels
"There’s just nothing out there that quite lets you do multiple mouse cursors
at the same time"

Certainly there is quite something out there since 2010 which does exactly
that: <http://www.multimouse.com>

~~~
elsif1
In context, that was a comparison to other screen sharing apps. Multimouse is
more like synergy+multiple mice

------
MWil
Just sent email instructions out to my mom and mother-in-law.

